# My first try casting



## Cmmarshall (Jun 13, 2016)

These are casting craft poly resin. I used pearl ex pigments in various shades. No pressure pot, just air dried. Cast in 3/4 Pvc.  I did have 1 fail, waited a tad too long on 1 pour and it turned to blobby jelly. Live and learn!


----------



## Bob in SF (Jun 13, 2016)

Great job, Cody - and fun ahead for sure.

Fine pens living in those blanks.

- Bob


----------



## 79spitfire (Jun 16, 2016)

I like the red and grey, I think that's going to make a stunner of a pen


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jun 17, 2016)

Save the blob and break it up and add it to another pour.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 22, 2016)

Those look real good.


----------



## BSea (Jun 22, 2016)

I also like the red & grey.  Good job.  Don't worry about the blobs.  It happens.


----------



## mark james (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice...  I favor the blue and gold!  Great job!


----------



## XxLabanxX (Jun 26, 2016)

Cmmarshall said:


> These are casting craft poly resin. I used pearl ex pigments in various shades. No pressure pot, just air dried. Cast in 3/4 Pvc.  I did have 1 fail, waited a tad too long on 1 pour and it turned to blobby jelly. Live and learn!



Wow Great Job! I am also getting ready to attempt my first casting. I just purchased the Alumilite yesterday. I am going to be thrilled if they come out half that good. You mentioned that you just let it air dry, are there any issues with bubbles in these blanks that we can not see in the picture? I ask because I am debating if I need to go get a pressure pot before I attempt this. I know if this is something I stick with it is needed but I was not sure if it is a must to get started.


----------



## Cmmarshall (Jun 27, 2016)

My understanding is you MUST use a pressure pot with alumilite. I haven't used alumilite yet because I don't yet have a pressure pot. With these polyester resin blanks, a pressure pot is not necessary. I haven't yet run into and air bubbles or pockets using this material. 

I believe alumilite cures much faster and the bubbles can't get out quick enough. That is why a pressure pot is a must.


----------



## BSea (Jun 27, 2016)

Cmmarshall said:


> My understanding is you MUST use a pressure pot with alumilite. I haven't used alumilite yet because I don't yet have a pressure pot. With these polyester resin blanks, a pressure pot is not necessary. I haven't yet run into and air bubbles or pockets using this material.
> 
> I believe alumilite cures much faster and the bubbles can't get out quick enough. That is why a pressure pot is a must.


A pressure pot does 2 things.  The most important is the prevention of bubbles.  Think of a soft drink in a bottle. It's under pressure, and prevents bubbles from forming even if it's shaken.  The bubbles don't form till the pressure is released.  When alumilite cures, it heats up and forms bubbles if not under pressure.  I did a blank that way (no pressure) as a test not too long ago, and turned it just to see the interior.  I'll see if I can find it a post a pic. But it was filled with pin hole sized bubbles.

The 2nd reason is that the pressure shrinks existing bubbles.  Most will settle out of a flat mold, and you'll see tiny bubble craters on the surface.  The same is true for vertical pours except there is a greater chance of some small bubbles in the blank because the bubbles have a longer way to travel depending on their depth.


----------



## Camardelle (Sep 9, 2016)

Just a noob's opinion, but those look great.  I hope my first try is that good!  Good job!!


----------

